# Happy 1st Birthday Miles!!!



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is one year old today! Can't believe how quickly our puppy is growing up! He had a nice beach run this morning, and bacon and eggs with his kibble for breakfast. He is having friends over tonight for playtime and puppy cake, and going on a hike with our family this weekend. Happy dog!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday to that handsome boy Miles!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Miles.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy say's happy birthday you handsome devil..xxx


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday from Chuck and Riley!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy happy b-day from Sophie and Pacsirta! Pacsirta is ONE today, too!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy birthday to Miles and Pacsirta!!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln and I wish Miles a very happy birthday!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Cole and I wish Miles a very Happy Birthday!!!!! Yay!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A big Roo Roo Roo to Miles from Astro and the oddly coloured V Zsa Zsa.......


----------

